# RIP Leroy my little Fella



## Mrs vw (Sep 22, 2009)

We got to kittens called Leroy and Trixe bother and sister, we picked them up when there were 8 weeks, Leroy was very small for his age, and got sick very quickly we had tp put him to sleep on the 26/03/11 i am so heart broken to have lost him he was only 12 weeks, i miss him so much and so does his sister, i just wanted to let him we love him very much and miss him loads, but now i know he is happy, RIP my little fella xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP little one  Run free over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry  

Run free tiny puss

Big hugs

Em
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Rip little one


----------



## crystall (Mar 15, 2011)

This is very sad, RIP little Leroy, hope your happy above, sorry for your loss


----------



## Mrs vw (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words,it really hepls deal with the shock of losing him at such a yong age xxx mummy misses you Leroy xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

arrh this brought tears to my eyes.poor little fella


----------

